# Today's Posts Webpage presentation



## jaybird0827 (Sep 30, 2006)

*Today\'s Posts Webpage presentation*

The "Last Post" column all the way to the right looks bizarre because the font is hugh compared to the font in the other columns.

I looked at the source and I noticed a difference in the spec for that column. It specifies *font size="1"*, as opposed to the other columns that specify either *font class="12px"* or *font class = "11px"*. See attached example.

[Edited on 9-30-2006 by jaybird0827]


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Sep 30, 2006)

Jay,

I'm not seeing what you're seeing. Are you using the default theme.

Also, let me know what browser and version you're using. I think I'm going to take a look at the CSS and templates. I noticed some sloppiness in the font implementation.


----------



## Scott Bushey (Sep 30, 2006)

Rich,
It is the default Jay is using. To me, it is not that distracting, but the fonts are a little larger; maybe it is because the rest of the fonts are hyperlinks?


----------



## jaybird0827 (Sep 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SemperFideles_
> Jay,
> 
> I'm not seeing what you're seeing. Are you using the default theme.
> ...



Rich,

I use MS IE, version 6.0.2900.2180.xpsp_sp2_gdr.050301-1519. (Wow, that's a mouthful. Some of that must be service packs, fixes, and who knows what).

Also, I am using the Default Theme.

Thanks for checking.

Oh, and - I just experimented with a couple of other themes, and I still get the same effect with the "last post" v. the other columns.

Open up the attached in Word. It's a screenshot of what I'm seeing.

[Edited on 9-30-2006 by jaybird0827]


----------



## jaybird0827 (Sep 30, 2006)

OK guys I got it. Somehow one of us managed to change the "text size" option under the View pulldown menu in IE.
It had gotten set to "largest". I just went and changed it back to what must've been the default - medium.
Everything looks fine now.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Oct 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jaybird0827_
> 
> 
> OK guys I got it. Somehow one of us managed to change the "text size" option under the View pulldown menu in IE.
> ...


Pfft. MOVE!!!


----------



## caddy (Oct 2, 2006)

SNL's Computer guys is 



> _Originally posted by SemperFideles_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by jaybird0827_
> ...


----------

